# Heating a Leo viv with a slate/tile 'substrate' (and a couple other questions).



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Howdy folks!

Well, the more I hear about impaction, the more it makes me paranoid. Now, I know that a lot of people probably use sand without the slightest problem, but I've got the sort of luck where the one in a million chance disaster will happen to me.

I'm currently drawing up the plans for a homemade interface as well (I love the chance to flex my arty fingers ) and am therefore considering using slate tiles on the bottom of the vivarium. That said, I don't know how easy it is to heat the viv through slate. Do you just stick the mat underneath the tile like you would any other substrate or do you need to insulate it like you would under a glass viv to stop cracking? (By the way, I'm working my research on the basis of using a wooden viv if anyone's wondering what type of viv I'm looking to use)

Second question! As mentioned, I'm planning up a rock interface, into which I'm planning on camouflaging the damp hide box (given as it's likely to be a less than aesthetically pleasing take out tub ). But I'm not entirely sure where the optimal place to put it would be. My common sense says that the warm end would keep it humid, but in the cool end, the Leo could use it to cool down if needs be. Or would it work just as well to have a damp hide available at both ends?

And last question (for now!) - My room can get a bit dark during the day because of the way it faces, so I was planning on installing a low wattage, small bulb to use through the day for a few hours a day to establish a set 'this is daytime, okay?' pattern. But there's so many different types of lights! Could any recommend a suitable output bulb for a Leo (and mention the the type of fitting it needs too, please!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I know there's a lot of leo keepers on the forum, not one of you can help?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi.
Firstly the heat from a heatmat will work very well with a slate substrate - as long as the slate isn't more than about 6-8mm thick. It takes a while to heat up but once it does the slate acts like a heat reservoir so you should get a nice even temperature. You will also need a thermostat - this will prevent it becoming too hot and cracking the slate or frying your gecko.

Secondly the rock interface. It sounds great but I have a couple of reservations. Personally I don't like built-in hides. They can be difficult to access and to clean, and you will very little scope to adapt the layout if and when needed. Some Leos prefer the humid hide on the cool side of the viv, some like it hot - most of my moist hides are half on and half off the heatmat as a compromise, but I like to have the flexibility to move it if necessary. 
I would also be careful of making anything that is climbable too high. Leos are very good at climbing up but not so good at getting down. They can easily fall. 

Thirdly, the light. It sounds fine. Just make sure the hides are nice and low and dark.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I didn't think about the thickness of the slate. Duh. My brain was just going 'so how will it heat stone?'. The thermostat is of course, goes without saying ^^

I should probably elaborate my rock plans a little. When I say a built in interface, I mean mostly simple back and side panels to enhance the look of the viv. The hide 'camouflage' will merely look as though it's part of the same 'rock' but will be fully removable, as will the hides. So, whilst (in theory) it'll be completely able to be dismantled, it will still all look like it belongs together/is part of the same rock. If that makes more sense. I completely agree where you're coming from, that no room for flexibility just isn't practical.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer a heat matt on a stat under slate is good, most tiles are about 4-5mm which are fine just dont buy a think one. 

I have built in backgroupnds and plants tanks simular to the one your are talking about. Look at some of the pics in the habitat and planted habitat section. 

Jay


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I use slate & love it, heats up really well & maintains a constant temp, easy to clean, hygienic & looks awesome.

Mines in a wooden viv ontop of polystrene the slate straight ontop of the mat. Mats on a stat & is always on 30/31 constantly also have a thermometer with 2 probes one on the hot & one on the cool end.

Ive got good old welsh slate from a roof in mine, 2 big pieces that already came 2ft wide to fit perfect in my viv just used a tile cutter to make one slightly narrower. As is was roof tile before, its a perfect depth of about 5mm at the thickest parts, weighs a tonne though so once its in dont go getting ideas of moving it around too much lol.

Theres pics of mine Ive posted on someones thread previously about slate. One thing I'll say though, Im lucky my tiles are smooth but even then I sanded all the edges to smooth them off. Another thing Ive done, even though they fit near much spot on is packed around the edges & and gaps with eco earth to make it tidy & so no bugs can hide down there. Wet it first then jam as much in as poss.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I've just moved to laminated vinyl tiles, and they're perfect! It takes a while to heat, but that's kinda good - if you turn the heat mat off to get ot night time temps, when they turn back on in the morning, it's a gradual warming up, more like in the wild. Also very easy to clean, simply wipe every now and then and you're sorted.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm, not thought about using vinyl. How is that in comparison to slate?


----------



## moll28 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive got laminated wood in mine which i had left over from doing my living room floor, its 8 mm thick and it took about a day for it to warm up but once it has it stays at a good temp of 31-33c, theres a picture in my album on my proflie. For the humid hide ive got my half and half, and little zelda seems to fine it ok as she was in there last night for about 45mins.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/639451-leopard-gecko-all-slate-viv.html

Not slate tile but normal bits of slate rock. No problems with temperature at all.

The slate is placed directly on the heatmat, no buffers etc. inbetween.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

gray1 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/639451-leopard-gecko-all-slate-viv.html
> 
> Not slate tile but normal bits of slate rock. No problems with temperature at all.
> 
> The slate is placed directly on the heatmat, no buffers etc. inbetween.


Now that looks interesting! How did you construct the base, just 'jigsaw' the slate and seal it together?


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Recluso said:


> Now that looks interesting! How did you construct the base, just 'jigsaw' the slate and seal it together?


pretty much yes :2thumb:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I might have to try that given that the irregularity would make it more natural and less uniform looking


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

The other thing, can anyone recommend a small bulb (or other type of lighting) that could be used to provide some daylight lighting in a 24in viv? Don't want lots of UV output or a particularly hot light, but something to cast a bit more light in.There's so many different types of light that it gets confusing!


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

*Bump for lighting help*


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

A small tube light from B&Q will cost you under a tenner - you'll have to wire it an attach a plug and what not, but that's as easy as .. err .. wiring a plug. That comes with a normal light tube which are pretty cheap! Minimal heat output too!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

How about stick-on, battery powered LED lights? 3 for £1 at pound shop.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

jools said:


> How about stick-on, battery powered LED lights? 3 for £1 at pound shop.


I havent yet used them but thats what i am planning for my viv


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I have tiles with a heat mat underneath, works great. Sometimes I just put my hand on them to feel the lovely warmth...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Recluso said:


> The other thing, can anyone recommend a small bulb (or other type of lighting) that could be used to provide some daylight lighting in a 24in viv? Don't want lots of UV output or a particularly hot light, but something to cast a bit more light in.There's so many different types of light that it gets confusing!


a standard low wattage household light bulb. I use these to heat all my vivs as well. reptile specific ones are just household bulbs repackaged. 

Alternativly as said, the led £1 sitck on lights are graet, you just have to manually turn them on. Unless you get mains powered ones. 

Jay


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

dorian said:


> I've just moved to laminated vinyl tiles, and they're perfect! It takes a while to heat, but that's kinda good - if you turn the heat mat off to get ot night time temps, when they turn back on in the morning, it's a gradual warming up, more like in the wild. Also very easy to clean, simply wipe every now and then and you're sorted.


I'd be wary of vinyl tiles over a heatmat. Vinyl materials contain volatile components, which could be released when heated. In an enclosed space, this could be a problem. It's not unlike the well-publicised problems with cling film in microwaves, except worse.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Could you use a low wattage energy bulb? The reason I ask this is that energy bulbs gradually get brighter over time which perhaps could simulate daytime a bit better?


----------

